# New puppy is a picky eater



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

13 weeks is too young to be teething. Did you switch foods from what the breeder was feeding?

I'd be inclined to feed her meals as training treats if she likes this. And be careful with the additives. A puppy with an upset stomach is no fun and will not help her pickiness.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

I've seen it posted here before that a puppy won't starve itself. It will eventually eat the food that you leave out for it.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> I've seen it posted here before that a puppy won't starve itself. It will eventually eat the food that you leave out for it.


Take that advice with a grain of salt. If a puppy has an aversion to a particular food, they can absolutely get malnourished, which could affect their development. This was the case with puppy Peggy.

It’s very important to find a food and feeding routine that helps your puppy thrive. Many poodles won’t gorge themselves, so small portions, multiple times a day, generally works best, at least to start. Even now, Peggy never eats a bowl of kibble, and I tend to think that’s a good thing. Large meals can cause life-threatening bloat, which poodles are prone to.


----------



## kschutte (Mar 3, 2021)

She is on the same food as she was at the breeder. Today she ate better with her food mushy with water only. I have cut the extras to try to avoid bad habits. I guess I was just used to my prior good eater.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

A New home has so many changes for a puppy, all my toy pups didn't eat well when they first came home. I persisted, food was put down for a set time if not eaten food reintroduced an hour later and so on. No changes in the food just the food they were sent home with, everybody got onto a feeding schedule just to persistence.


----------



## Brownie_mom (Dec 1, 2020)

I did not have any issues with Ruger's eating at first, but now he is getting much pickier. My last dog was really hard to feed as a puppy - I hand fed him for a few months. Actually it really helped with binding and he never was food-protective. He was a fine eater when he grown up. So it may be not the end of the world just to hand-feed your baby for a while and slowly transition to the normal routine.


----------



## kschutte (Mar 3, 2021)

Thanks for the advice and support. Frankie is eating about 2/3 of her breakfast dry now but we have to put some in the floor to start. Still not much of a lunch eater and nibbles on a late supper. Coaxing and praise do help, but we are a little concerned that we are doing more harm than good.
My husband and I are starting to wonder if she is just plain full. We were a little surprised at the amount the breeder told us to feed her. A healthy 1/3 cup for each meal. She is 13 weeks and around 6.5 lbs. The food instructions are 1/2 to 1 cup per day for up to 10 lbs. Some days she just looks plain stuffed.

Karri


----------



## Yellow (Sep 24, 2018)

what kind of dogfood are you feeding??


----------



## kschutte (Mar 3, 2021)

The breeder uses Bil-Jac chicken for puppies


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm seconding twyla's info about difficult adjustments for a puppy in a new home. No matter how much they're wanted and loved in their new home, they've just lost everything they've known and loved with no understanding why. That can affect their eating, at least for a while.

Kidnapped From Planet Dog - Whole Dog Journal (whole-dog-journal.com)


Is it this food? Puppy Select Formula Dog Food | Bil-Jac

The directions are for her projected adult weight, and are only a guideline. The guideline is also not accounting for any additional treats or snacks thru the day but is written as if the kibble is her only food source thru her day.
Per that site
*Calorie Content*
ME = 4022 kcal/kg; 419 kcal/cup


WeightCups Per Day10 lbs.½ to 110 - 20 lbs.1 to 2


My mpoo boys were on a different food but have always been fed at the low end of the estimate since I'm also counting in the calories from treats and snacks. My smaller boy has settled in around 12.5lbs and I'm still feeding him 1/4 cup 2x daily, plus treats and snacks. The listed serving amount for him at his current adult weight is

WeightFeeding Amount(lbs)(kg)(cups)(grams)3 - 121.4 - 5.41/2 to 1

You can see that he's still being fed at the lower end of his foods range. The kcal content per cup for his food is 397 kcal per 1 cup.

We also add warm, filtered water to our boys kibble along with some small amount of topper. If she eats pretty well by adding some water, that's great, so long as she eats it before it turns to yuck .


Do you have any info from the breeder about what they think her mature weight will be?

I'd honestly consider reducing the amount from the full healthy1 cup daily split into three meals to 2/3 cup, maybe 3/4 cup first, especially if she's getting treats or snacks too. That will give you an idea if the 1/3c each meal is too much.

You may end up reducing the amount even lower, depending on additional daily calories and how this goes, if she's still not finishing. 
Just be sure she's not losing weight. There might be a slight drop due to growth. They do that in leaps and bounds til 6m or so.

For comparison, here's my two boys weight at about the same age:
13w 4d
Neo 6lb
Remo 5lb


----------



## kschutte (Mar 3, 2021)

Thanks Rose n Poos!
Frankie is estimated to be around 14 lbs. I know mom was a very picky eater at first. In the two + weeks, she has grown and gained over a pound. I think my husband and I are more stressed. She picks at food and we use the kibble for training too. We thought it was a lot to feed her and we have been getting at least 3/4 cup in her every day.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

kschutte said:


> Frankie is estimated to be around 14 lbs


I would like to verify. She's a mini and you're saying that her adult weight is estimated to be 14lbs? 

Do you have any idea how tall she is at the shoulder? 

My larger mpoo boy settled in at about 14in at the shoulder and around 14lbs as an adult. 

I don't remember if you mentioned giving any treats or snacks in addition to her daily kibble,. 

Is she getting 1 cup of just kibble or 3/4 cup just kibble daily? 

She doesn't seem very interested in her kibble but is gaining weight so she's going the right direction.


----------



## kschutte (Mar 3, 2021)

I will have to measure her at the shoulder. The breeder has given me the estimate and she is very reputable, so I am trusting her. She is a mini. She is supposed to have a cup of food, and we have been coaxing at least 3/4 c in her. Trying to avoid treats in an effort to get her to eat her kibble. She just picks a few nuggets here and there. Very playful when not puppy napping and everything else is good. Just more interested in playing and the world around her.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I thought Buck was a picky eater, but it turned out he had to get comfortable with his new “planet” and routine before he could tuck in. My breeder recommended toppings on top of the moistened kibble, to keep it from being the same old, everyday. This takes little effort. A bit of leftover protein from last night’s dinner, a teaspoon of cottage cheese or yogurt. He eats like a Beagle now.


----------



## kschutte (Mar 3, 2021)

Thanks mfmst- how long before Buck settled in?


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

It didn’t take long. Used he same kibble from the breeder with the toppings. Let him free feed. Some suggest taking food away after 15 minutes. Wasted a lot of food that way. Buck finished his bowl at the end of the day, until he channeled his inner Beagle


----------



## Pavie (May 4, 2021)

I wonder if food just might be more exciting when other dogs are around (when she was at the breeder)? My neighbors had a dog who wasn't interested in food, but after getting a second dog who loves food, he also started to like eating (otherwise he'll get his food stolen if he doesn't eat it). My dog is also a picky eater at home, but will cherish and beg for food when a friend's dog is present. Maybe it makes eating more fun, or it's competition, or their sense of fairness?


----------



## Yellow (Sep 24, 2018)

kschutte said:


> The breeder uses Bil-Jac chicken for puppies


I messaged you


----------

